# baccalauréat (Enseignement du second degré)



## neskapolitacs

HOLA,
Me gustaría saber si "les épreuves anticipées du baccalauréat"se podría traducir por selectividad,
gracias


----------



## Marie Ant.

Hola,

La traducción literal sería " las pruebas anticipadas de selectividad"

Saludos.


----------



## neskapolitacs

Muchas gracias, Marie


----------



## Chimène

Solo que hoy en día (aplicación de la LOGSE, creo), la selectividad ya no existe y se pasa a llamar PAU (prueba de acceso a la universidad). Quizás convendría, pues, cambiar el término "selectividad".
 Un saludo,
Ch.


----------



## Darloup

Nueva pregunta
​
Bonjour,

Comment traduit-on "Baccalauréat" en Amérique du Sud, plus spécialement en Colombie ?

Je sais que, en Espagne, l'on utilise "selectividad", mais ce mot est-il également employé en Amérique du Sud ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En Chile, equivale a la PSU.


----------



## Darloup

Gracias Tina, pero que significa PSU?


----------



## p_rineg

En Colombia es el bachilerato.


----------



## Darloup

Un grand merci !


----------



## Tina.Irun

Darloup said:


> Gracias Tina, pero que significa PSU?


Hola:
Disculpa pero estaba un poco atareada.
*PSU = Prueba de Selección Universitaria *
Un saludo.


----------



## Darloup

Tina,

Oui, "*Prueba de Selección Universitaria*" me semble très pertinent...

Puis-je utiliser "bachilerato", enfin "bachillerato ;-) , en Colombie pour exprimer la même équivalence ?


----------



## p_rineg

Si je ne me trompe (pas comme les "ll" de bachillerato! ;-) ), il y a plusieurs examens à la fin "del colegio". Un certificat du lycée qui est le bachillerato, et des examens d'entrée aux universités. Je ne sais pas comment s'appellent ces examens pour les universités. Pour moi, le PSU = Prueba de Selección Universitaria sonne plus comme le deuxième type d'exam', celui pour les universités.

Averiguo si se más te aviso!


----------



## Darloup

Hola p rineg,

Je suis en train d'établir un CV pour la Colombie, donc ma priorité est de leur dire que j'ai eu le BAC.

J'ignore leur système éducationnel. En France, le Bac ouvre automatiquement les portes des universités, mais il plus que probable que les choses soient différentes en Colombie.

Ainsi, s'il existe en Colombie une "Prueba de Selección Universitaria" après l'enseignement supérieur, mais avant de rentrer à l'Université, prière de m'en informer !

Merci !


----------



## saurito

En España, equivale a "Bachillerato y P.A.U.". Nombrar sólo una de ellas sería erróneo. Por lo tanto serían las Pruebas de Bachillerato y PAU*.

(*) Se sigue conociendo como Selectividad, pero en documentos oficiales sólo se admite PAU.


----------



## astrowoman

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola a todos,
estoy traduciendo un título francés de bachillerato y me encuentro un poco atascada con esto :

diplôme de baccalaureat de l'enseignement du second degree 

La decisión que he tomado es poner " título de bachillerato" y punto, porque a fin de cuentas si has superado el segundo nivel de bachillerato, ya has completado esos dos años no? 1ère et terminale?
No sé si me explico pero me gustaría que me diéseis una opinión.

Saludos


----------



## Vicomte123

Hola Astrowoman,
El baccalauréat ha cambiado mucho desde que me lo saqué . Pero de todas formas "baccalauréat" sólo hay uno. Y no hay primer nivel o seguno nivel. Lo que pasa es que durante tu escolaridad, primero vas al colegio (de 12 a 15 años...le "premier degré) y luego vas al "lycée" y eso, los 3 años que pasas ahí forman parte del "second degré". Así que has tomado la decisión correcta.
Ahora bien..quizá ha cambiado _le bac_ más de lo que creo y alguien me va a corregir...
Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Debe de haber más tiempo aún que me lo saqué yo , y viene en francés como "Baccalauréat de l'Enseignement du second degré".

Tengo una traducción jurada de este diploma y se ha vertido como sigue: *Bachillerato de la Enseñanza del Segundo Grado*.

Puede que otro traductor lo haya hecho de una forma distinta, pero así me lo tradujeron en la época.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Vicomte123 said:


> El baccalauréat ha cambiado mucho desde que me lo saqué .


 


Gévy said:


> Debe de haber más tiempo aún que me lo saqué yo


 
Perdón, creo que yo hace más que me lo saqué .

En mis tiempos, al menos, el baccalauréat no era verdaderamente un diploma.


----------



## Pohana

víctor pérez said:


> en mis tiempos, al menos, el baccalauréat no era verdaderamente un diploma.


... En ce temps-là


----------



## astrowoman

BUeno bueno, cuántas respuestas y qué rapidez!
Creo que después de mucho pensar voy a dejar TITULO DE BACHILLERATO porque a fin de cuentas es un documento que mi cliente va a presentar en España por lo que poco importa que sea de primer o segundo grado, el caso es que en su día acabó el bachillerato 
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Vicomte123

Y además como te dije en su  momento, lo que es de segundo grado es la enseñanza, no el bachillerato... 

Por cierto Víctor, ahora se llama diploma pero como parece que se lo regalan a cualquiera (rebajando el nivel), yo lo llamaría más bien "trozo de papel" jijiji


----------



## estellep

ERREUR !

j'ai demandé confirmation pour le bac en Colombie et voilà (cette fois c'est sûr) l'expliaction pour le bac:

il n'y a pas d'examen spécial, on termine les cours, on passe un exam dans chaque matière comme toutes les autres années mais il n'existe pas ce qui correspond chez nous aux laborieuses épreuves du bac. 
Lorsque l'on termine les cours (en el colegio, c'est à dire la même institution pour collège et lycée) on se 'gradue': on reçoit "el acta de graduación" qui signifie la fin des études secondaires. 

désolée encore, j'espère que cette réponse servira.


----------



## breezeofwater

Hola amigos del Perú,

Ya yo estoy buscando una traduction en español de Perú.
¿Cómo lo dicen ustedes?

Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda. 

bw


----------

